# Fall Run On The Clinton River



## Pikewhisperer

Stopped at one of my quick access spots this morning around 10:30 AM between jobs on the Clinton. Got this guy 2nd cast on the old go to Pearl Ghost Hot N Tot. Gonna hit some holes in that same general area after work.

Fish On.










Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## keahyukchang

Pikewhisperer said:


> Stopped at one of my quick access spots this morning around 10:30 AM between jobs on the Clinton. Got this guy 2nd cast on the old go to Pearl Ghost Hot N Tot. Gonna hit some holes in that same general area after work.
> 
> Fish On.
> 
> View attachment 193032
> 
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom



Nice~!


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Nice dude. Went out Sunday and got blanked. It's getting to be time though!


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Getting ready for another go-round right now

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

Nice little steelie there Pike we should start calling you the Steelhead whisperer. haha. But very nice and many more to come this season, I'm headed out Friday, I have a half day so I'll probably be out at Yates all day.


----------



## Syndicate

Pikewhisperer said:


> Getting ready for another go-round right now
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


And good luck!


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Naaa. That's my buddy Clinton riverking. He does very well with the Steelies. I usually get the first of the season then he takes over after that...lol. We have a competition every year.

Had two chasers no takers my second go round on a close stretch from earlier. Should be picking up a bit here soon. Rain would definitely speed things up around here. Looking like we're hitting Lexington this weekend.

Good luck out there

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

Pikewhisperer said:


> Naaa. That's my buddy Clinton riverking. He does very well with the Steelies. I usually get the first of the season then he takes over after that...lol. We have a competition every year.
> 
> Had two chasers no takers my second go round on a close stretch from earlier. Should be picking up a bit here soon. Rain would definitely speed things up around here. Looking like we're hitting Lexington this weekend.
> 
> Good luck out there
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


Sounds like a good day still then. But I still think we can call you steelhead whisperer, if we don't tell Clinton king  haha


----------



## fisheater

Would have never guessed that color  Let me know how you do in Lexington, trying to get one more (or two) paddles in Lake Huron, we usually target Sanilac, but I have always wonder about Lexington. There is a small public beach just south of Lexington where I enjoy launching.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

I love just being on the river no matter what, but I will tell him ha-ha for you....lol. Tight lines

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Hope you get their fish eater beautiful out there this time of year always my annual trip

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Westsidesfury

Someone should go with me chrome hunting on the clinton thats has some prior knowledge. Never been really want to be put on a fish from this river.


----------



## Syndicate

I would go with you although I've only caught a couple so you might not want me haha just pm me if you're interested. No hurt feelings if you don't want to, just an offer


----------



## MikeN1229

I've gone quite a few years now and never hooked into one! All I end catching are these







and these







that was from Tuesday this week! Plus how do you follow ppl?


----------



## Syndicate

Lol hey still very beautiful fish man, just keep at it, it'll happen eventually


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Anyone interested just pm me. I'll probably go again tomorrow

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## MikeN1229

I might try and go today! Plus how do you follow people on this? I've been trying and can't figure it out


----------



## smeags12345

Isn't it true that the fall steelhead run really isn't a true run its just some dumb steelhead going up the river thinking they will feed on king eggs but kings don't run up
The Clinton lol


----------



## Pikewhisperer

That's the jest of it. 

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Did not know you could follow anyone on here

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## chuckinduck

smeags12345 said:


> Isn't it true that the fall steelhead run really isn't a true run its just some dumb steelhead going up the river thinking they will feed on king eggs but kings don't run up
> The Clinton lol


Who told you kings don't run up the Clinton? It's inaccurate.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Agree. They come up. Just not in big numbers. My buddy got 2 last year

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

If you guys look way back on these forums like back in the early 2000's they used to catch salmon in the Clinton almost everyday, it seems like they were mostly pink and king salmon. Makes you wish the rivers didn't change sometimes.


----------



## clintonking2.0

I am looking at my phone but that does not look like a steelhead but rather a salmon.


----------



## Syndicate

clintonking2.0 said:


> I am looking at my phone but that does not look like a steelhead but rather a salmon.


You talking about Pike's?


----------



## Westsidesfury

Syndicate said:


> I would go with you although I've only caught a couple so you might not want me haha just pm me if you're interested. No hurt feelings if you don't want to, just an offer


Hey dude it wouldn't matter I'd fish with you anyways.


----------



## Syndicate

Westsidesfury said:


> Hey dude it wouldn't matter I'd fish with you anyways.


Ok cool yah just pm me when you wanna go one time, and I'll tell you if I'm avaible.


----------



## MikeN1229

I'm hopefully going to get some action in tomorrow morning probably around 9ish


----------



## Syndicate

Cool man yah I don't get out till 10:30 so I'll be out there at probably 12- dusk nice way to end a long week


----------



## clintonking2.0

Syndicate said:


> You talking about Pike's?


Yes


----------



## MikeN1229

clintonking2.0 said:


> I am looking at my phone but that does not look like a steelhead but rather a salmon.


That does look like a atlantic salmon! Nice fish to see in the Clinton River!


----------



## chuckinduck

MikeN1229 said:


> That does look like a atlantic salmon! Nice fish to see in the Clinton River!


That is 110% a steelhead and definitely not an Atlantic. Head is a dead giveaway along with the lack of proper spotting.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

It's mouth was white also. It was a little Steel

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

Yah if you look at my pictures I have a pic of an Atlantic caught at Lexington pier, they usually have a lot more spots then a steelhead so I'm pretty sure it looks like a steel


----------



## MikeN1229

Pikewhisperer said:


> It's mouth was white also. It was a little Steel
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


Well In all Nice Catch Bud!


----------



## Robert Holmes

Those pike are just as good as that steelhead


----------



## Syndicate

Robert Holmes said:


> Those pike are just as good as that steelhead


Agreed still pretty fun


----------



## clintonking2.0

I politely disagree  still dont think its a steelhead..


----------



## chuckinduck

clintonking2.0 said:


> I politely disagree  still dont think its a steelhead..


Then what is it? Please don't say king.


----------



## Syndicate

clintonking2.0 said:


> I politely disagree  still dont think its a steelhead..


What are you thinking it is, I'm stumped?


----------



## Syndicate

chuckinduck said:


> lol. He didn't mean you. He meant cowboy.


Oh ok cuz cowboy liked the comment so I wasn't sure lol


----------



## cowboy48098

I'm appalled by Captain Boblos/Northwood comment. Lol


----------



## Syndicate

Alright guys let's chill out


----------



## MIfishslayer91

CaptainNorthwood said:


> He's a tool just ignore him he'll go away


What kind of tool?


----------



## Syndicate

MIfishslayer91 said:


> What kind of tool?


XD


----------



## johnyc13

Im thinking about hitting the Clinton this sunday, but im a new angler this year. Any have any suggestions of where to go?


----------



## Syndicate

johnyc13 said:


> Im thinking about hitting the Clinton this sunday, but im a new angler this year. Any have any suggestions of where to go?


Dude there are fish all over the Clinton. For starters I would go with Yates. Never fails man.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Yeah brings up a good point. What is the Clintons accessibility like. Is it easy wading? I know the Huron is wadeable is you know what youre doing but mostly that river is a big run that is mostly 4-7 feet deep. Hard to wade.


----------



## Syndicate

Westsidesfury said:


> Yeah brings up a good point. What is the Clintons accessibility like. Is it easy wading? I know the Huron is wadeable is you know what youre doing but mostly that river is a big run that is mostly 4-7 feet deep. Hard to wade.


Well anywhere above Budd Park is mostly wadeable, the closer to the lake you get, the deeper and muckier the water is. So, I wouldn't go anywhere below Budd park, still good fishing though.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Syndicate said:


> Well anywhere above Budd Park is mostly wadeable, the closer to the lake you get, the deeper and muckier the water is. So, I wouldn't go anywhere below Budd park, still good fishing though.



Was gonna checkout Yates last year but just too lazy for the drive ya know? An hour drive for me should be worth it to get some action.


----------



## johnyc13

Ok thank guys


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Syndicate said:


> Dude there are fish all over the Clinton. For starters I would go with Yates. Never fails man.


Yeah, you can catch chubs pretty much anywhere on the Clinton lol


----------



## cowboy48098

Yeah, there is no big fish at Yates. I walk the Riverbends area literally everyday after work and never seen nothing. Seen plenty of fisherman over the last couple years, but never had 1 tell me they caught fish. I mean fish over 6" bait.


----------



## Syndicate

Ok keep believing that guys, you just have to put in work, and time


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Some fish were moving up last night on the river. Stayed till 10:00 pm. Was throwing Thunder sticks and 5" tots. Fought one for like 20 seconds. Broke 2 of those cheep ass hooks off. There was some water being broke for a bit then just died off. I'll give it another go later today.


Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## nighttime

cowboy48098 said:


> Yeah, there is no big fish at Yates. I walk the Riverbends area literally everyday after work and never seen nothing. Seen plenty of fisherman over the last couple years, but never had 1 tell me they caught fish. I mean fish over 6" bait.


You don't know what your talking about.... I caught my share of big fish out the Clinton. Please stop bashing and go somewhere else, it is what we have in se mi and you don't like it then go back to foot dam


----------



## cowboy48098

nighttime said:


> You don't know what your talking about.... I caught my share of big fish out the Clinton. Please stop bashing and go somewhere else, it is what we have in se mi and you don't like it then go back to foot dam


Maybe there is fish. If I was going to fish it. I would aim for the 16 and Harper spillway myself. Oh and F.Y.I. I don't fish the Clinton I live by it. I fish the northern Rivers including my home base Foote Dam.


----------



## Afterthaut

The Clinton can be great for Steelhead this time of year, but it seems the fishing is best when the water is up a bit and very slightly stained. It is going to be very tough sledding in the usual spots near Yates because the river is lower than I've ever seen it this time of year. You can actually see the wooden planks on the dam in spots. If it isn't convenient to you I wouldn't bother with fishing there until we get some significant rain. Lower in the system may be productive though since it is deeper and murkier.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

nighttime said:


> You don't know what your talking about.... I caught my share of big fish out the Clinton. Please stop bashing and go somewhere else, it is what we have in se mi and you don't like it then go back to foot dam


I'm pretty sure he knows what he's talking about, that's why he doesn't fish it lol. It's crazy hearing you guys say the Clinton is an awesome steelhead fishery. It's pretty obvious when you go to Yates and see fisherman everywhere and maybe one steelhead caught. I could use the same amount of gas driving to fish the Clinton 20 times and catch maybe one fish or I could drive up north one time and catch 20 fish. If anybody is doing good on the Clinton please post some pics of steel!


----------



## Afterthaut

It isn't awesome... most years it is ok. Since the Clinton is fed mainly by runoff, water levels and flow rates, especially in fall, determine how well it fishes in the fall and winter. If we have a dry fall, it won't be all that great throughout fall and winter. If we have a wet fall, it will be at least worth trying. Most people are lazy and fish near easy access points, so their success is limited. The guys that put in the leg work do better, but it certainly isn't the PM. There are a few fish around, but they are few and far between. Don't be fooled by the pics... they are from people that stay away from the usual spots near and immediately downstream from the dam.


----------



## cowboy48098

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I'm pretty sure he knows what he's talking about, that's why he doesn't fish it lol. It's crazy hearing you guys say the Clinton is an awesome steelhead fishery. It's pretty obvious when you go to Yates and see fisherman everywhere and maybe one steelhead caught. I could use the same amount of gas driving to fish the Clinton 20 times and catch maybe one fish or I could drive up north one time and catch 20 fish. If anybody is doing good on the Clinton please post some pics of steel!


My buddy tells me he kills them in the Winter by Coyote Joes. Which I think he's B.S. me, but he told me he will show me this Winter, so we will see.


----------



## nighttime

MIfishslayer91 said:


> I'm pretty sure he knows what he's talking about, that's why he doesn't fish it lol. It's crazy hearing you guys say the Clinton is an awesome steelhead fishery. It's pretty obvious when you go to Yates and see fisherman everywhere and maybe one steelhead caught. I could use the same amount of gas driving to fish the Clinton 20 times and catch maybe one fish or I could drive up north one time and catch 20 fish. If anybody is doing good on the Clinton please post some pics of steel!


Never said awesome, that would be a lie but it can be productive at times. If you know when and where to fish it will increase your odds 10 fold. I'm not sure where you live and don't care but the Clinton is 5 mins from my house so I fish it as much as possible. If half the fishermen standing at Yates had a clue about steelhead fishing they would be standing else where most the season. If I didn't use this resource in my back yard I would be a fool.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Well said ^^ seen more fish push at 7:15 pm. Was just enjoying my beer and observing though. Taking my kids there tomorrow

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## nighttime

Pikewhisperer said:


> Well said ^^ seen more fish push at 7:15 pm. Was just enjoying my beer and observing though. Taking my kids there tomorrow
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


Good luck, I'm waiting till December. Too consumed with hunting.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

I know how you are...lol. Good luck to you as well. Look forward to seeing you out there in the near future

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## jjc155

cowboy48098 said:


> Yeah, there is no big fish at Yates. I walk the Riverbends area literally everyday after work and never seen nothing. Seen plenty of fisherman over the last couple years, but never had 1 tell me they caught fish. I mean fish over 6" bait.


I've caught Steelhead in Riverbends both swinging flies and stripping streamers. Smallest one was 13in.

There now you've been told.

J-


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Half hour before dark. Same exact same pearl Tot. Seen him and 2 others go into the hole 20 min. Before he hit. He went back in the drink, pretty black. There was some activity at night. Stuck around till 9 pm. Saw a nice Steel jump clear out of the water too. Nice and bright. Gonna go out later in the afternoon tomorrow.

Hope we get some rain this year...lol










Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## TroutSniffa

Pikewhisperer said:


> Half hour before dark. Same exact same pearl Tot. Seen him and 2 others go into the hole 20 min. Before he hit. He went back in the drink, pretty black. There was some activity at night. Stuck around till 9 pm. Saw a nice Steel jump clear out of the water too. Nice and bright. Gonna go out later in the afternoon tomorrow.
> 
> Hope we get some rain this year...lol
> 
> View attachment 194015
> 
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


adda fn boy pike.. I hear salmon whisperer is now appropriate.. congrats.. did that fish swim off?


----------



## chuckinduck

Nice job. Tossing that thing back was a wise move. Looks like that's a clipped king. Wonder how he got down there.


----------



## Pikewhisperer

He swam off just fine. Been a small push of them going on the past 3 nights. I'm tired...lol. Just trying to get as much in as I can. This is not going to last much longer.










Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## TroutSniffa

Pikewhisperer said:


> He swam off just fine. Been a small push of them going on the past 3 nights. I'm tired...lol. Just trying to get as much in as I can. This is not going to last much longer.
> 
> View attachment 194016
> 
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


Awesome.. Great job


----------



## Syndicate

Pikewhisperer said:


> Half hour before dark. Same exact same pearl Tot. Seen him and 2 others go into the hole 20 min. Before he hit. He went back in the drink, pretty black. There was some activity at night. Stuck around till 9 pm. Saw a nice Steel jump clear out of the water too. Nice and bright. Gonna go out later in the afternoon tomorrow.
> 
> Hope we get some rain this year...lol
> 
> View attachment 194015
> 
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


Jeez o Pete's pike, save some for me for crying out loud! If you don't mind I'm gonna call you king whisperer so don't get confused when I call you that.


----------



## MIfishslayer91

Way to go pike! Can't believe you pulled 2 kings out of the Clinton! Dnr outta give you a master angler award for that lol. Hope you get some more, I would love to see some more pics of these rare Clinton river kings!


----------



## johnyc13

Pikewhisperer said:


> I know how you are...lol. Good luck to you as well. Look forward to seeing you out there in the near future
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


I just went to a couple spots with one of your buddys pikewhisperer. Didn't have any luck but at least i was out enjoyed a good time


----------



## Pikewhisperer

I heard. That's too bad. Down at The Point now with my daughter having lunch. Gonna take a few casts in a min. Nice to see the water up a little. Going to cure some roe too later today and going to bring some river water back with me.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## johnyc13

Pikewhisperer said:


> I heard. That's too bad. Down at The Point now with my daughter having lunch. Gonna take a few casts in a min. Nice to see the water up a little. Going to cure some roe too later today and going to bring some river water back with me.
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


Nice good luck man!


----------



## johnyc13

Thinking about maybe going back out tomorrow morning for a little bit


----------



## Syndicate

Pikewhisperer said:


> I heard. That's too bad. Down at The Point now with my daughter having lunch. Gonna take a few casts in a min. Nice to see the water up a little. Going to cure some roe too later today and going to bring some river water back with me.
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


Hey pike give me a call when you can!


----------



## Syndicate

Headed out today for a few hours gonna try my luck at some steel and king after this rain has us up to about average water height.


----------



## Syndicate

Syndicate said:


> Headed out today for a few hours gonna try my luck at some steel and king after this rain has us up to about average water height.


Well I worked the Utica area and didn't have any luck just one follow on my last couple casts. Covered a lot of water. Some guys was talking about how he had seen at least 20 kings trying to work their way up stream in 1 spot. But the water was definitely a bit higher from the rain we had but didn't do too much good obviously. Might head out Friday or Saturday next week for some Halloween steelhead.


----------



## chuckinduck

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Do you got that fish in a shoelace stringer?


Shoelace muddler minnow. Stripped in fast short strips can drive rainbows nuts.


----------



## smeags12345

chuckinduck said:


> Shoelace muddler minnow. Stripped in fast short strips can drive rainbows nuts.


Don't tell em!! Lol jk


----------



## johnyc13

Pikewhisperer said:


> Rivers up. Gonna give it a couple days. Things will definitely pic up after this
> View attachment 194474
> 
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


I will definitely be out there. Let me kmow Pike


----------



## fishdude

GrsyChickenWing said:


> Absolutely. Most baits have their time and place where they shine. I don't run them often, but the crew I fish with has done well on thunderstick jr. and maglips.


Hell ya we done well with them!


----------



## nighttime

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Do you got that fish in a shoelace stringer?


Lol


----------



## sh_coho

Hi guys,

Im originally from the west side of the state and havent done much fishing on the east side. Wondering what parts of the Clinton are open year round? I know the paint is Apr. 26 - Sep. 30. I thought I had read that no further than Yates was closed now, but those regulations are a bit confusing. Some help on this would be much appreciated!

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## chuckinduck

sh_coho said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im originally from the west side of the state and havent done much fishing on the east side. Wondering what parts of the Clinton are open year round? I know the paint is Apr. 26 - Sep. 30. I thought I had read that no further than Yates was closed now, but those regulations are a bit confusing. Some help on this would be much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks,
> Aaron


Can't fish above Yates dam.


----------



## Syndicate

chuckinduck said:


> Can't fish above Yates dam.


Oh wow nice to know. Why is that?


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Had a little fun on the river today with troutsniffa. Hooked up with Syndicate and met smeags12345 for the first time. Nice to meet you by the way again. Water was perfect. Managed the little pretty. I'll try again tomorrow



















Oh yeah. And had a guest appearance today from a sith lord. The Steel is strong with this one.


















Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

Pikewhisperer said:


> Had a little fun on the river today with troutsniffa. Hooked up with Syndicate and met smeags12345 for the first time. Nice to meet you by the way again. Water was perfect. Managed the little pretty. I'll try again tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 194739
> 
> View attachment 194740
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. And had a guest appearance today from a sith lord. The Steel is strong with this one.
> 
> View attachment 194741
> 
> View attachment 194742
> 
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


Yah nice seeing you man sorry I couldn't stay longer the lady didn't want to stay long lol. But i wish I was there to meet the dark lord himself haha. Nice steelhead btw


----------



## TroutSniffa

Pikewhisperer said:


> Had a little fun on the river today with troutsniffa. Hooked up with Syndicate and met smeags12345 for the first time. Nice to meet you by the way again. Water was perfect. Managed the little pretty. I'll try again tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 194739
> 
> View attachment 194740
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. And had a guest appearance today from a sith lord. The Steel is strong with this one.
> 
> View attachment 194741
> 
> View attachment 194742
> 
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


was a perfect day on the river.. lite rain, almost no wind and fish in the area.. a big adda boy to pikewhisperer goin 1/1 on a well fought/landed Clinton steel.. I didn't fair quite as well as I went 0/1 losing a nice heavy steel who was willing to hit my bait twice and do a barrel role before spitting the hook.. saw some really trouty waters back there today.. cant wait to get back out again, well done pike and thanks again for sharing your waters..


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Anytime. Was a good day for it.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## smeags12345

Pikewhisperer said:


> Had a little fun on the river today with troutsniffa. Hooked up with Syndicate and met smeags12345 for the first time. Nice to meet you by the way again. Water was perfect. Managed the little pretty. I'll try again tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 194739
> 
> View attachment 194740
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. And had a guest appearance today from a sith lord. The Steel is strong with this one.
> 
> View attachment 194741
> 
> View attachment 194742
> 
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


LOL nice meeting you tho buddy


----------



## wsshaker

Pikewhisperer said:


> Oh yeah. And had a guest appearance today from a sith lord. The Steel is strong with this one.
> 
> View attachment 194741
> 
> View attachment 194742
> 
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


Haha, that's awesome


----------



## MiOutdoorsGuy

Pikewhisperer said:


> Had a little fun on the river today with troutsniffa. Hooked up with Syndicate and met smeags12345 for the first time. Nice to meet you by the way again. Water was perfect. Managed the little pretty. I'll try again tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 194739
> 
> View attachment 194740
> 
> 
> 
> Was this using the ghost hot n tot Pikewhisperer?


----------



## Afterthaut

The Clinton is open all year, for species in season, for it's entire stretch. The part downstream from Yates Dam is a type 4 trout stream for purposes of managing possession limits, though good luck getting close to them lol.


----------



## Syndicate

I'm gonna head out all day today, hopefully hook into a couple steelhead, have a few things I want to try. Utica/ Sterling Heights area


----------



## GrsyChickenWing

Just looking out for you guys who want to enjoy your spots-

You may want to be a little more low key and/or less specific about where you are fishing on a river so close to home for many SE Michigan anglers. 

Everybody loves pictures and reports, but posting pictures with landmarks will hot spot your locations and expose them to other anglers who lurk and cyber scout threads like these. Gradually uncrowded areas of the river become crowded and more pressured by anglers who read these forums. Just saying. Ultimately your call but I want to help you preserve your resources.

Regards,


----------



## Syndicate

GrsyChickenWing said:


> Just looking out for you guys who want to enjoy your spots-
> 
> You may want to be a little more low key and/or less specific about where you are fishing on a river so close to home for many SE Michigan anglers.
> 
> Everybody loves pictures and reports, but posting pictures with landmarks will hot spot your locations and expose them to other anglers who lurk and cyber scout threads like these. Gradually uncrowded areas of the river become crowded and more pressured by anglers who read these forums. Just saying. Ultimately your call but I want to help you preserve your resources.
> 
> Regards,


I really do appreciate it, I know a couple of us on here try not to give away our areas too much, such as saying the city you are in instead of saying " Yates cider mill" I would say something like Utica/ Rochester/ Shelby area. But sometimes that can be too specific. Like I said I appreciate the reminder, that's always my rule of thumb just to say the general area at the most


----------



## slasher729

Hey everyone first time poster. A friend and I went fishing around river bends checking out some holes seeing if anything was happening. Only went out for a few hours before dusk. Just using a hot n tot trying to figure out how to make it work. Might go back out today after work and see if i can find something.


----------



## slasher729

Found a couple good holes, a little too warm still eh?


----------



## Pikewhisperer

A little to sunny lately

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Was out for a few hours today, had one chaser that was it. Broke surface a bit when it turned around, definitely woke me up a bit.


----------



## Paint man

Nothing for me today, spent about 3 hours at river bends and a few minutes at Yates.


----------



## Syndicate

Well haven't heard many reports on here lately, usually that means that people are catching fish haha.


----------



## TroutSniffa

2/2 today both little fish.. beautiful day regardless


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Heard the news while it was happing live troutsniffa. Congrats on the fish. That seems to be a good spot for you. Maybe next time I come down I'll actually bring my pole and not am ax and chainsaw... Lol

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## TroutSniffa

Pikewhisperer said:


> Heard the news while it was happing live troutsniffa. Congrats on the fish. That seems to be a good spot for you. Maybe next time I come down I'll actually bring my pole and not am ax and chainsaw... Lol
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


haha nice yea I ran into your buddy down there he said he had been out all day with nothing.. no doubt on that being my spot as I as well had covered a lot of water with no action till I got back to that little 100 yard run and hit both of those fish within 15 min lol..


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Good stuff. Glad you got at them. I'll give it a shot in the next couple days.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## TroutSniffa

Pikewhisperer said:


> Good stuff. Glad you got at them. I'll give it a shot in the next couple days.
> 
> Sent From The Halls Of Crom


ty sirrr me too.. you get out at all this week?


----------



## TroutSniffa

these are the 2 I got last week... something took the little guy(16") half way down its throat and ripped a chunk out.. what do we think it was? Pike Muskie Walleye?


----------



## nighttime

Most likely a pike, looks like stockers from spring.


----------



## TroutSniffa

nighttime said:


> Most likely a pike, looks like stockers from spring.


little one was a stock the other slightly bigger little one was natural.. both were on the stringer when the fish had the chunk stolen from it lol..


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Definitely Pike. There a some bigguns in that area. Have not took a cast in over a week. Been to damn busy. Starting to get withdrawals

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## nighttime

Both were stockers, dnr doesn't clip steelhead unless there's a tag in it. So most likely you wouldn't tell them apart, nice to catch fish....


----------



## Ken Martin

My guess is a turtle.

Ken


----------



## nighttime

Fast turtle


----------



## Ken Martin

nighttime said:


> Fast turtle


 "little one was a stock the other slightly bigger little one was natural.. both were on the stringer when the fish had the chunk stolen from it lol.."

How is anything going to get it half way down while it is on the stringer?


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Big ole pike would likely tear a nice chunk out just striking that fish. Not to mention the head shaking that likely occured when it realized the Steel wasn't coming with it.


----------



## TroutSniffa

nighttime said:


> Both were stockers, dnr doesn't clip steelhead unless there's a tag in it. So most likely you wouldn't tell them apart, nice to catch fish....


no ****? the little one had nothing but a little skin tag the other had full adipose fin or what ever the little guy on top is called..


----------



## TroutSniffa

lol for sure that spots the greatest!


----------



## TroutSniffa

if you recognize a spot from a picture then you have been there period ... that's not logic good or bad its fact... you cant recognize something you have never seen before... if someone wants the spend the time to read every post and piece together littleee bits of info with random pics to better their odds at catching fish then more fn power to them... personally I would imagine their efforts are better spent FISHING but that's just me... for example theres alottt of river "by the tracks"... FISHHH AWAYYY... ps I didn't see 1 person fishing where I was today.. nor footprints in the mud once I got a short distance away from where I knowww some friends were fishing just prior to my getting there.. good luck all... catch fish


----------



## TroutSniffa

got out for a few hrs today went 1/1 on this 23" justtt over 5#er.. my buddy went 0/1 ... this pic has a clearrrr land mark that doesn't move... 20$ to anyone who can tell me where the f I was..


----------



## Westsidesfury

Everyone get out google maps!! Haha jk


----------



## TroutSniffa

Westsidesfury said:


> Everyone get out google maps!! Haha jk


lol.. 50$ if you can find it on google maps without being one of the people that know what area I was in lol... but really you shouldn't tell people about google maps they might use that in conjunction with post from this thread pictures from grinder a snorkel and a cork screw to catch all your fish!!


----------



## mrjimspeaks

I've watched a spot blow up for a year or two on a different river, because of too many people who wanted to be internet heroes. 

Not that hard to put the dots together, or follow trails down the river. Especially if you've got an idea what stretch people are fishing. Gotta stroke that epeen though...


----------



## GrsyChickenWing




----------



## Westsidesfury

It's old news dude everyone uses it. Guys at seminars urge people to use it.


----------



## TroutSniffa

Westsidesfury said:


> It's old news dude everyone uses it. Guys at seminars urge people to use it.


Not much for sarcasm eh? thought I laid it on pretty thick when i included "photos from grinder, a snorkel, and a corkscrew" as tools one might use with google earth to "catch all your fish" .. it was a joke fury.. .. lol


----------



## TroutSniffa

mrjimspeaks said:


> I've watched a spot blow up for a year or two on a different river, because of too many people who wanted to be internet heroes.
> 
> Not that hard to put the dots together, or follow trails down the river. Especially if you've got an idea what stretch people are fishing. Gotta stroke that epeen though...


sorry to hear about your spot getting blown up bud, that's a bummer.. thoo if its anything like any other river try walking down a bit further... or getting off the paved trails... been fishing this same area for a few years now and never seen another person fishing there that i didn't know... or wasn't friends with someone i did know.. say what you will but a good number of us who post in this thread fish with each other... aside from the guys in this thread no oneee fishes where were at... granted that number grows each year due to people being invited to try and catch some fish but i guess when you go out and CATCH FISH you don't mind sharing that with people or reporting what you see... i was on the phone with a young man yesterday for 30 min giving him detail of where i was fishing with what and how to help him better his chances... if that kid becomes the best fisherman in the world there will still be plenty of fish and un touched area for me to go get mine.. anddd i guess that woulddd make me an internet hero to some degree!  i appreciate everyone who helped me improve my odds and am more then willing to do the same for others... 

PS anyyy guesses for 20$ where i was fishing yesterday apparently its not that hard to figure out.... ANYONE?? even the guys i fish with that live near where i was fishing cant identify where that fish was caught find it hard to believe some internet detective is gunna piece it together... good luck all


----------



## Westsidesfury

TroutSniffa said:


> Not much for sarcasm eh? thought I laid it on pretty thick when i included "photos from grinder, a snorkel, and a corkscrew" as tools one might use with google earth to "catch all your fish" .. it was a joke fury.. .. lol


Im bad with sarcasm lol


----------



## MIfishslayer91

TroutSniffa said:


> if you recognize a spot from a picture then you have been there period ... that's not logic good or bad its fact... you cant recognize something you have never seen before... if someone wants the spend the time to read every post and piece together littleee bits of info with random pics to better their odds at catching fish then more fn power to them... personally I would imagine their efforts are better spent FISHING but that's just me... for example theres alottt of river "by the tracks"... FISHHH AWAYYY... ps I didn't see 1 person fishing where I was today.. nor footprints in the mud once I got a short distance away from where I knowww some friends were fishing just prior to my getting there.. good luck all... catch fish


Yeah no **** genius. Doesn't mean they're fishing there though. I haven't fished mio dam in ten years but I would recognize it from a picture. Does that mean I'm fishing there?


----------



## MIfishslayer91

TroutSniffa said:


> sorry to hear about your spot getting blown up bud, that's a bummer.. thoo if its anything like any other river try walking down a bit further... or getting off the paved trails... been fishing this same area for a few years now and never seen another person fishing there that i didn't know... or wasn't friends with someone i did know.. say what you will but a good number of us who post in this thread fish with each other... aside from the guys in this thread no oneee fishes where were at... granted that number grows each year due to people being invited to try and catch some fish but i guess when you go out and CATCH FISH you don't mind sharing that with people or reporting what you see... i was on the phone with a young man yesterday for 30 min giving him detail of where i was fishing with what and how to help him better his chances... if that kid becomes the best fisherman in the world there will still be plenty of fish and un touched area for me to go get mine.. anddd i guess that woulddd make me an internet hero to some degree!  i appreciate everyone who helped me improve my odds and am more then willing to do the same for others...
> 
> PS anyyy guesses for 20$ where i was fishing yesterday apparently its not that hard to figure out.... ANYONE?? even the guys i fish with that live near where i was fishing cant identify where that fish was caught find it hard to believe some internet detective is gunna piece it together... good luck all


Wow you really don't get it. Just because the ten members on this thread haven't identified it doesn't mean the thousand other people who aren't members following this thread doesn't know the spot.


----------



## TroutSniffa

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Yeah no **** genius. Doesn't mean they're fishing there though. I haven't fished mio dam in ten years but I would recognize it from a picture. Does that mean I'm fishing there?


 haha no but it quite clearly means you have.... ... lol


----------



## MIfishslayer91

GrsyChickenWing said:


> View attachment 199651


Haha he reminds me of this too


----------



## TroutSniffa

MIfishslayer91 said:


> Wow you really don't get it. Just because the ten members on this thread haven't identified it doesn't mean the thousand other people who aren't members following this thread doesn't know the spot.


 actually it pretty much means exactly that... if the guys who fish the area live there and have been there countless times cant identify it, some random who doesn't live there or fish there and has never been there surely wont be able to.... and if they do "hi guys say whats up when you see me, good luck"


----------



## TroutSniffa

you shouldn't post family guy videos despite them being hilarious they might tell people where the fish are....


----------



## MIfishslayer91

TroutSniffa said:


> haha no but it quite clearly means you have.... ... lol


I know...I just said that


----------



## TroutSniffa

yeaaa... ya did.... ... heeeee hawwwww


----------



## MIfishslayer91

TroutSniffa said:


> actually it pretty much means exactly that... if the guys who fish the area live there and have been there countless times cant identify it, some random who doesn't live there or fish there and has never been there surely wont be able to.... and if they do "hi guys say whats up when you see me, good luck"


Haha so you know every non member that read this thread and know where and where not they've fished before?


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Mad flash and gold been great. Gold on the cloudy days

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Jdixon23

Went today for acouple hours and nothing. My uncle grabbed butter worms instead of waxies. Anyone ever do good on butter worms?


----------



## river rat78

The steelhead must be at Yates. I saw at least 3 people fishing there as I drove by.


----------



## nighttime

Never did any good with butter worms. Wax worms, wigglers, night-crawlers, minnows and spawn bags are all good choices. Proper rigging is most important, making sure your bait is where the fish are.


----------



## Jdixon23

nighttime said:


> Never did any good with butter worms. Wax worms, wigglers, night-crawlers, minnows and spawn bags are all good choices. Proper rigging is most important, making sure your bait is where the fish are.


Oh yea I agree I always use waxies and do good but tried these out but nothing. I was at Yates lol


----------



## riverwart

Fished with butterworms a lot of times, worked just as well as waxworms.


----------



## Jdixon23

riverwart said:


> Fished with butterworms a lot of times, worked just as well as waxworms.


Oh really that's good to know. I figured they would there just alittle bigger then a wax worm. But wasn't sure. I know how steelies can be picky


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Merry Christmas everyone 

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## MikeN1229

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Chinook436

Merry Christmas. Fish On!


----------



## GaryFisherman

There is over 33 miles of River from Yates to the mouth. In my opinion more River than fish or fisherman to occupy it. My God, if someone catches a fish from a well known hole and posts a pic or mentions the hole then who cares. But if someone says 3.232 miles from Ryan road past the beaver dam next to the forked tree with a hornets nest then that might be a bit much....


----------



## GaryFisherman

Merry Christmas everyone...


----------



## Seedee93

Does everyone on here kill these fish? Just wondering percentages on what you guys kill.


----------



## Syndicate

Seedee93 said:


> Does everyone on here kill these fish? Just wondering percentages on what you guys kill.


I kill 1 per year maybe 2


----------



## Seedee93

Syndicate said:


> I kill 1 per year maybe 2


So roughly 50% of your catch is killed. I just gotta ask, what's your guys' thoughts behind killing these fish, when they're already low in numbers? I mean if you are low income and need this as provisions, I'm not directing the question towards you.


----------



## fisheater

Seedee93 said:


> Does everyone on here kill these fish? Just wondering percentages on what you guys kill.


Would you ask this question on a cold water forum? How do you think you would be received by a gentleman that trailered his boat across the Detroit River to Wheatley, Ontario, and brought home a limit? I took the screen name Fisheater, in response to some catch and release Nazis on another site long ago. I have not noticed your posts in the past Mr. Seedee, not to say you have not been a positive contributor to the forums here at MS.
As I see it there would be three reasons to release your Clinton River steelhead.

You do not want it. Either you do not feel like cleaning it. You do not like to eat steelhead.
You are releasing for the propagation of the fishery.
You are releasing it to preserve the numbers of fish to catch in the river during the period that steelhead occupy the river through the entire run.
I have met very many C&R guys that do not eat fish, not fish they caught or in a restaurant. In fact most of the most vociferous C&R guys I have met do not eat fish. If you are releasing steelhead for the propagation of the fishery, it is commendable. We know there is great gravel spawning areas on the river. I believe the river warms too rapidly for much natural reproduction. By looking at what I see to be the reasons for C&R the only practical and noble reason to practice C&R is preservation of the fishery during the current run. Practical is of practical benefit. Noble is to seek to benefit others without seeking compensation or acclaim. It would indeed be noble to release steelhead to allow others the chance to catch those fish throughout the run.
I will not be judged or even stand for inference by those that seek to impede my ability to catch and keep fish within the law. I generally find those that seek to impede the ability of others to catch and keep fish, do not enjoy keeping fish. They therefore put themselves on a pedestal, and then seek to impose the manner in which they enjoy fishing upon others. I will also finish by stating that the great majority of guys I know that like to eat fish also respect the resource. Mr. Seedee. I am not pretending I am not aggravated by your post. Let me tell you about my favorite type of C&R guy. It is the guy that catches a trout or steelhead, lays it in the leaves or grass, snaps a photo, and then lets it go to become mink food.


----------



## Jdixon23

Last year I released all my catch and i had a few good days where I caught and or hooked up multiple times with steelies. I like to eat steelhead but I'll go where there is more abundant numbers to keep them that's how I feel.


----------



## fisheater

I also wanted to provide a little general information regarding the Clinton River steelhead fishery. The fishery is the result of a state stocking program. The state plants between approximately 25,000 and 30,000 smolts annually. It is possible there may be a little natural reproduction on Paint Creek, which is cool, but not self-sustaining. I would encourage people to enjoy the resource, it is a beautiful river. I look forward to the photos guys post, I may not make it out often, but I share your enjoyment through the photos posted.. I will be trying to get my canoe back on Lake Huron asap. I hope to go out enjoy the beautiful experience of paddling Lake Huron, and killing steelhead and more likely lake trout if it is after Jan. 1. If the winds do not allow, I will be in my canoe on the super secret part of the river that is never fished by white men . If I end up with a shiny chrome steelhead I will certainly release it, right on my grill! Maybe I will luck into a nice pike or walleye, I usually release them into boiling oil.


----------



## Seedee93

fisheater said:


> I also wanted to provide a little general information regarding the Clinton River steelhead fishery. The fishery is the result of a state stocking program. The state plants between approximately 25,000 and 30,000 smolts annually. It is possible there may be a little natural reproduction on Paint Creek, which is cool, but not self-sustaining. I would encourage people to enjoy the resource, it is a beautiful river. I look forward to the photos guys post, I may not make it out often, but I share your enjoyment through the photos posted.. I will be trying to get my canoe back on Lake Huron asap. I hope to go out enjoy the beautiful experience of paddling Lake Huron, and killing steelhead and more likely lake trout if it is after Jan. 1. If the winds do not allow, I will be in my canoe on the super secret part of the river that is never fished by white men . If I end up with a shiny chrome steelhead I will certainly release it, right on my grill! Maybe I will luck into a nice pike or walleye, I usually release them into boiling oil.


Fish is on my menu, but not steelhead or trout. If I catch and kill, it's panfish and walleye. There are plenty of farm raised selections in the grocery store to choose from aswell. We're not talking river walleye that are in the hundreds of thousands, we are talking about a steelhead that came from one of our great lakes, and survived extreme predation. I catch and release steelhead and trout for the benefit of the fishery, and to hopefully instill my conservative approach to young anglers that may notice. I don't do it for recognition, I do it for the love of this beautiful species that we are so fortunate to have in the metro-Detroit area. I also never drop my fish on the bank to take my time snapping photos, I have a lot of respect for this species and only lift them out of the water long enough for a photo, and then release them. Sorry you are so offended by this. Enjoy your catch and kill philosophy, fisheater. I will continue to conserve our resources so maybe new anglers will catch a few, and hopefully ignite the same passion I have for our resources. Just don't wonder why numbers are so low in the future when you're thawing out a chrome fillet from the freezer.


----------



## BrikTan

2 today boys!


----------



## GaryFisherman

Believe it or not I don't really like to eat fish...maybe eat it twice a year. Salmon and Cod. So I throw back everything I catch.


----------



## GaryFisherman

BrikTan said:


> View attachment 200377
> View attachment 200378
> 
> 2 today boys!


Good job...


----------



## TroutSniffa

BrikTan said:


> View attachment 200377
> View attachment 200378
> 
> 2 today boys!


nj brik way to get em on the fly.. were you bouncing or fishing a float? or is that not a fly at all lol?


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Nice Job BrikTan. Getting out tomorrow. Hope to get into a few myself.

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## BrikTan

It's a centerpin lol jig and waxie


----------



## jjc155

Seedee93 said:


> Does everyone on here kill these fish? Just wondering percentages on what you guys kill.


I C&R the majority of the fish that I catch. The only time I ever keep a steel head or other trout is if it hooked deep or in the gills/rakers and it will die if released. I fly fish the majority of the time.

The only time I fish to keep fish is when I ice fish for perch/panfish.

J-


----------



## Tizzo

I release everything, because I catch suckers & pike.


----------



## cosborn

Seedee93 said:


> ...Sorry you are so offended by this. Enjoy your catch and kill philosophy...


I too have strong feelings towards this. It's not your catch and release that offends... It's comments about catch and keep being wrong that offend.

As long as it's within the regulations, I could care less whether you keep or release your fish. I respect your choice to not kill something you don't wish to kill. Same way I respect a vegans choice not to eat meat. But damned if I'm going to be lectured on how wrong it is of me to eat a steak.










Applies to a lot of C&R guys too. Constantly being pushed in everyone's face. Seriously, I love reading reports and seeing the fish porn, and would love to see "I caught these fish" AND LEAVE IT AT THAT. Eaten or released, i don't care, it's none of my business. Just getting sick of constant disclaimers "I caught these fish, all returned" with every picture. And if it wasn't posted, eventually someone replies with a "released?". Yeah, a C&R guy, I get it, that's cool. Don't need to announce it every time.

Sorry, kinda got me going on a bit of a rant here now....

Another thing that bugs me. I go out and catch a few, typically 1-4 hookups. I get a few keepers typically 1-2 maybe, call it a successful day, and head home (typically talking trout here). I'm the only person in the house that loves fish, and take great pride in catching a very fresh meal for myself. I hear a lot of C&R guys often talking about 30 hookup days, whom also do so often (I get out there once a month if I'm lucky)... and of course the "all returned to the river" line. That's great... Except when you factor in mortality rates on released fish (especially something as delicate as trout). The same guys then seek to lecture someone like me on keeping fish, and how we need to maintain the resource, when they EASILY kill more fish than I do.


----------



## Syndicate

Seedee93 said:


> So roughly 50% of your catch is killed. I just gotta ask, what's your guys' thoughts behind killing these fish, when they're already low in numbers? I mean if you are low income and need this as provisions, I'm not directing the question towards you.


Are you saying I catch 4ish steelhead a year?


----------



## BrikTan

I'm a c&r guy 1000% but if I see someone keep one I tell them nice fish and carry about my business if it's legal there is no reason to be mad


----------



## TroutSniffa

BrikTan said:


> It's a centerpin lol jig and waxie


could see the reel fine just couldn't tell if the pink was a fly or a jig.. nj either way I have taken my float setup to the Clinton a few times and never had a dunk that I was sureee wasn't bottom...


----------



## perpetuumstef

BrikTan said:


> It's a centerpin lol jig and waxie


Looks like an Okuma Aventa. How do you like it? I was thinking about picking up a centerpin reel today.. Debating between Aventa and Raw-II.


----------



## BrikTan

perpetuumstef said:


> Looks like an Okuma Aventa. How do you like it? I was thinking about picking up a centerpin reel today.. Debating between Aventa and Raw-II.


It is an aventa and I love it haven't stopped pinning since I picked it up I would suggest swapping out the stock bearings with ceramic bearings tho they are much smoother!


----------



## perpetuumstef

Cool, thanks for the tip! I've been fly fishing for a while and figured it can't hurt to try something different. I might go try it out on tbe Clinton Tuesday


----------



## AdamBradley

Agreed on the Aventa route with upgrade suggested, my personal opinion... all of the okumas feel exactly the same stock, and just paying for different looks. I think the clicker design/strength is also identical. Upgraded bearings with the thumbscrew set at the sweet tension spot, Aventa reels are as good as many twice the price or more. When I had mine, I did use the low strength loctite to keep the thumbscrew where I put it. Before thag, i had a couple of occasions with hot fish backing the screw out on me, where I was afraid the spool would eventually drop off. Again, just my personal observations and opinion on the okuma line.


----------



## BrikTan

Adam how do you know your thumbscrew sweet spot? Is it a little loose from all the way tight?


----------



## nighttime

Hmm thumb screw?


----------



## BrikTan

nighttime said:


> Hmm thumb screw?


The screw that holds the centerpin spool on


----------



## Lubbs

perpetuumstef

i know someone selling a Raw II with backing and main line for about $150 ,


----------



## Robert Holmes

I don't understand the C&R guys in southern Michigan complaining that steelhead are a rare breed. When you read the fish planting reports the DNR plants 100,000 in one creek. You drive 10 miles up the road and they plant another 100,000 and so on. There are a couple of creeks down that way that get more fish planted every year than the whole UP or the whole NLP. I am thinking that these creeks are not suitable for steelhead so most of the planted fish that survive move on to more suitable water. Most of the water that is more suitable is further north. I don't know about other guys but I very seldom catch a clipped steelhead. I am thinking that many of the planted fish just don't make it.


----------



## fisheater

http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/

MDNR fish stocking data base. It is by county, then you can choose species, years planted, etc. The column that indicates tags also indicates fin clips.


----------



## nighttime

Adipose clipped fish have been caught on the Clinton the in last few years. I haven't caught one on the Clinton but it would be interesting to turn one in to see where it was planted.


----------



## Syndicate

Went 1-1 today nice male caught on a custom jig, was caught and then releas-..wait no kep-...no ehh I forgot lol . Also, first fish of 2016. Photo Credits: Tizzo


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Good job Dave

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Tizzo

Well done, that camera man *cough.. guide* finally got ya in a decent hole.


----------



## TroutSniffa

nice fish congrats


----------



## Syndicate

Thanks guys and oh yah I forgot photo credits: Tizzo, thanks for showing me a few things lol


----------



## MikeN1229

Nice Catch!


----------



## Syndicate

MikeN1229 said:


> Nice Catch!


Thabks


----------



## Syndicate

Anyone have any luck the past couple days


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Got the day off. Heading out in a few. Finally. 

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

Sounds good. Looks like a perfect day for it. Good luck and tell me how you do


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Heading to Aaron's now. Then into Clinton Twp

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## TroutSniffa

good luck boyss im gunna try my hand at walkin on water!


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Don't forget to bring your Jesus shoes Nate

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

Lol are you guys out at Budd?


----------



## TroutSniffa

Holyyy ****t now that was some risky business! got to my buddies pond about 11 am and to my disappointment found about an inch and three quarters of ice deff under 2.. sooo I poked around about walked out a little ways, poked a bit more and found consistently about an inch and three quarters and I was staying on top... drilled 2 holes then walked about 20 ft away and drilled one for my buddy... dropped the flasher in the hole and started fishing.. 5 minutes In I got a nice perch then we each got a couple fattt grosss lookin rock bass alright perch on the ice fish biting and were still dry.. 10 min goes by and neither of us have fish on the screen so my buddy goes to drill another hole about 30 ft to the other side of me he gets most of his way threw the hole and the wholeee pond spidered... I dropped my rod and scampered away from my holes back toward land my buddy quickly and flat footedly fast walked his way back toward land him self... we both looked at each other smiled and then went back to fishing our original holes... that lasted a few minutes with nothing so my buddy punched 2 more holes on the other side of me success no cracking that time... im bored of my hole at this point and want to find the school sooo of course I punch another hole toward the middle of the pond.. again no problem tho super sketchy.. little time goes by and Im not marking on the new hole so I go to walk back to my original hole and for about 20 feet we could feel and hear the ice cracking under my feet with each step I took... ok back toward shore I go.. my buddy and I at this point are talkin about callin it and that someones getting wet today.. i then tried to walk toward my original holes that were just ahead of me and still had a rod in 1 and again the ice cracks... back it up again.. check the weather on my phone and its 34 degrees.... lol.. just as i read the temp out loud again the pond spiders... a gooddd one lol.. we both fled the pond a looked at each other and called it.. we then stripped down layers and stuff from pockets to take our last walks to retrieve the remaining rods flashers and auger... i got on my chest and reached out for the rod that was still in the hole with weakened ice around it grabbed it got up grabbed the auger and flasher and briskly walked back to land lol.. all in all im gunna call it a success as we got on the ice both caught fish and stayed dry! only got to fish for about 45 min before wet jesus shoes were imminent.. if we stayed anyyy longer one of use was goin in, sorry that's not how the story ended 

Howed you guys do today?


----------



## Swampbuckster

TroutSniffa said:


> Howed you guys do today?


You were asking to fall through. It's actually quite frightening and life threatening.


----------



## Syndicate

Swampbuckster said:


> You were asking to fall through. It's actually quite frightening and life threatening.


He likes to live life on the edge I guess lol.


----------



## TroutSniffa

Swampbuckster said:


> You were asking to fall through. It's actually quite frightening and life threatening.


no doubt swamp, first time i went through i was 15 and had hockey skates on my feet.. while we were definitely pushing limits and half expected 1 of us would get wet i never felt my life at risk.. had the grappling hook sitting on shore near by, dry cloths in the truck 50ft away and my buddys house about 100 yards away.. again this was a very small pond and we were only fishing 7fow... To syndicates point, none of that's going through your head while the ice is cracking beneath your feet! lol.. was a definite rush tho that's not what i was after... had made plans to fish that day and while the ice was less then i hoped for it was enough to hold us for a while so that's what we gave it... until it wasn't lol...

PS. Definitely not the smartest choice to stay on after it started talking to us, or going on period but im a junky when it comes to this stuff and i needed my fix!! Problem is that taste was just a tease!


----------



## Syndicate

When I was out Monday most of my holes had a load of ice and a lot of floating ice


----------



## BrikTan

1 for 2 boyyyyys


----------



## Tizzo

Nice fish. How was the ice?


----------



## BrikTan

Not bad some shelf ice in spots but very fishable


----------



## Pikewhisperer

Nice fish Brik

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate

Anyone been having any luck with this beautiful weather we've had the past few days?


----------



## BrikTan

Yep^


----------



## Syndicate

Yah I saw that one nice one Brik.


----------



## Hunter654

Hey guys new here, really enjoy reading the comments, any word on the clinton river near Utica Groesbeck?


----------



## Chinook436

Syndicate said:


> Anyone been having any luck with this beautiful weather we've had the past few days?


I had two nice toothy Pike get away from me yesterday. One hit my lure a foot away from me so not much room for a hookset. The other one liked the log he was under and wouldn't come out. But I didn't lose my lure. Happy.


----------



## Syndicate

Nice man sounds like a pretty good day


----------



## Lubbs

I'll be out Saturday morning, if you see someone with a blue pin swearing and hooking into trees come on by and say hello !


----------



## Hunter654

Lubbs said:


> I'll be out Saturday morning, if you see someone with a blue pin swearing and hooking into trees come on by and say hello !


I'll be around Groesbeck and Utica about 2 any recommendationson lures?


----------



## puremichiganfisherman

2 for 3. Also a beautiful healthy little 4" steelie


----------



## Lubbs

Nice fish and thats a great spot , ive pulled walleye out of that area


----------



## Lubbs

Hunter654 said:


> I'll be around Groesbeck and Utica about 2 any recommendationson lures?


if floating , spawn or waxies on a jig 
If hardware , the guys on this forum swear by hot n tots.


----------



## Hunter654

Lubbs said:


> if floating , spawn or waxies on a jig
> If hardware , the guys on this forum swear by hot n tots.


Really appreciate it ☺


----------



## Syndicate

Anyone else having luck on the suckers?


----------



## mrjimspeaks

Been banging the suckers, I think the steel is about done...


----------



## BrikTan

^^^^


----------

